# Civil Service 2017



## fedtostate

Just in case anyone was wondering, Mass.gov has stated that the 2017 police civil service exam will be on March 25, 2017. The Mass.gov twitter account states that the exam will be for Municipal, State, and Transit officers/troopers and that more information will follow shortly. If this has been posted anywhere else I apologize for the repost. 
Civil Service Information


----------



## Rodrigo




----------



## 9C1Impala

Any one else see the announcement yet? Now they are charging an extra $50 for your scores to count towards both Municipalities/MBTA and State police. Otherwise, its $100 and you pick EITHER Muni's/MBTA *or* State police. What a bunch of crap


----------



## Rodrigo

Yes i got the email too, it sucks


----------



## HuskyH-2

9C1Impala said:


> Any one else see the announcement yet? Now they are charging an extra $50 for your scores to count towards both Municipalities/MBTA and State police. Otherwise, its $100 and you pick EITHER Muni's/MBTA *or* State police. What a bunch of crap


Wow! So messed up it's kinda funny


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> This will be the first year I don't take the exam. Fuck Massachusetts.


I've only been posting this video for you for YEARS anytime we have a "fuck this state" moment...


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> This will be the first year I don't take the exam. Fuck Massachusetts.


If New England doesn't work out, I'll be waiting for you out west. We still need good people like you, Hush!


----------



## AFMike27

Spartan219 said:


> Are out of staters allowed to take the civil service test, if so, how is preference done when selecting a town. Just curious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can take it, but you won't get preference in any cities. Worth taking for State and MBTA especially if you are a vet.


----------



## Flash107

As an officer from Florida looking to relocate within the next year, cs scares me. I've got experience and some tough certs to get and I hope I can ride those to get on w an agency. Agencies in fla are not civil service except for the promotion process.

As far as the hiring tests by non cs agencies up there and the argument that they need to do that to put an internal employee through the academy, not necessarily. I applied to my current agency when they announced a sponsorship. Along w 6 others I was selected from over 500. I guess the counter argument to that is the agency being in the financial position to sponsor candidates. 

But getting rid of cs I feel would allow the agencies to have better picks for qualified candidates rather than picking based off test scores and no idea of the candidates experience or training. 

We have some ftos going through the phases now and they may be great on paper but in the field they are a hazard and a liability and completely inept at being a police officer.

Has it ever happened before where a cs agency hired someone bypassing cs?


----------



## Hush

The problem is, this is still massachusetts. They play games with civil service, and they play just as many games without it.


----------



## pahapoika

Hush said:


> This will be the first year I don't take the exam. Fuck Massachusetts.


That is expensive but it's cheap piece of mind years later when you think about what you might have done.


----------



## Hush

I'm 35, not married, no kids...I'm not trying to get into LE for the money. I'm tired of Massachusetts, the state, the way things are done...not just the hiring process, everything about MA. The most common question I'm asked when applying in NH is if I would leave for a job in MA. My answer is always the same...not for double the salary. I'm number 2 on the CS list in my town, I've been testing for 8 years...I'm done with Massachusetts.


----------



## pahapoika

Yeah it does suck. 
Paid $75 for the fire test and another $75 to take the "pre-physical".
Then mumbles menino reinstituted the age 32 limit and I was all done 

Of course his kid had no problem getting a job￼. . . . . . . 

Fight the good fight, but like Trump says the game is rigged !


----------



## USAF3424

Police is 40 Fire is 32


----------



## 15453

Flash107 said:


> As an officer from Florida looking to relocate within the next year, cs scares me. I've got experience and some tough certs to get and I hope I can ride those to get on w an agency. Agencies in fla are not civil service except for the promotion process.
> 
> As far as the hiring tests by non cs agencies up there and the argument that they need to do that to put an internal employee through the academy, not necessarily. I applied to my current agency when they announced a sponsorship. Along w 6 others I was selected from over 500. I guess the counter argument to that is the agency being in the financial position to sponsor candidates.
> 
> But getting rid of cs I feel would allow the agencies to have better picks for qualified candidates rather than picking based off test scores and no idea of the candidates experience or training.
> 
> We have some ftos going through the phases now and they may be great on paper but in the field they are a hazard and a liability and completely inept at being a police officer.
> 
> Has it ever happened before where a cs agency hired someone bypassing cs?


not that iv ever heard of. What CS departments are doing now that i noticed, is hiring guys off the CS list as reserve officers. Then they can pick who they want to hire full time from that pool of reserve officers.


----------



## Flash107

devenob said:


> not that iv ever heard of. What CS departments are doing now that i noticed, is hiring guys off the CS list as reserve officers. Then they can pick who they want to hire full time from that pool of reserve officers.


Thank you for that.

I met a guy from Springfield a couple weeks back who works part time there and does corrections somewhere in ct. He was saying to just take my certs and degrees in on my next visit and see what they say. I have a feeling they'd say "that's nice but the next test is...".

I'm a DRE and I'm hoping that'll let me slide right in somewhere but I'm thinking it won't even penetrate cs


----------



## MiamiVice

There's no skipping around civil service, and it's resident requirements period. A non civil service town or a campus agency will probably hire you though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtmike1980

Hush said:


> They're voting to legalize drugs here today, so your DRE cert might be useless tomorrow. This is a state with a heroin "epidemic", and not only do we bring OD'd junkies back to life...some chiefs want to give them all amnesty too. You're moving to a funny state.


The DRE cert is not going to be useless if the law passes, that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Hush

Sarcasm, commentary on the sad state of affairs in this deplorable state. Some burnout will get to have an ounce of weed, but a P-mag can still put someone in prison.


----------



## Flash107

Welp. It passed. I work w a guy who's from Boston and he's got a buddy that works in seekonk (sp?) and the general mood is negative. It doesn't address the opiate issue and will prob only add to that bigger problem. 

I've been looking at non cs towns and also colleges. I figure that way I can get a foot in the door and gain residency somewhere. 

How strict are the non cs agencies w their "15 mile radius" requirement? Wellesley seems like a great place to work and make money but I'll be about 35 miles away from them


----------



## Sgt Jack

Flash107 said:


> I've been looking at non cs towns and also colleges. I figure that way I can get a foot in the door and gain residency somewhere.
> 
> How strict are the non cs agencies w their "15 mile radius" requirement? Wellesley seems like a great place to work and make money but I'll be about 35 miles away from them


 I worked part time for a non civil service town for 10 years. As far as I know we never had a 15 mile radius rule. Heck half the full timers lived in New Hampshire to include the Chief and he was about 30 miles door to door. So I'd say the short answer is "It depends"


----------



## visible25

Flash107 said:


> Welp. It passed. I work w a guy who's from Boston and he's got a buddy that works in seekonk (sp?) and the general mood is negative. It doesn't address the opiate issue and will prob only add to that bigger problem.
> 
> I've been looking at non cs towns and also colleges. I figure that way I can get a foot in the door and gain residency somewhere.
> 
> How strict are the non cs agencies w their "15 mile radius" requirement? Wellesley seems like a great place to work and make money but I'll be about 35 miles away from them


Is Wellesley hiring?


----------



## MiamiVice

Flash107 said:


> Welp. It passed. I work w a guy who's from Boston and he's got a buddy that works in seekonk (sp?) and the general mood is negative. It doesn't address the opiate issue and will prob only add to that bigger problem.
> 
> I've been looking at non cs towns and also colleges. I figure that way I can get a foot in the door and gain residency somewhere.
> 
> How strict are the non cs agencies w their "15 mile radius" requirement? Wellesley seems like a great place to work and make money but I'll be about 35 miles away from them


Omg no! I know more former wellesley cops than current. Gps, micro management, no crime so plenty of time to do silly menial tasks. Ya the money is good but hardly worth it.

Some better non CS jobs imho; Seekonk, Franklin, Yarmouth, Westboro, Northboro, Holliston, Hopkinton.

Good luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash107

MiamiVice said:


> Omg no! I know more former wellesley cops than current. Gps, micro management, no crime so plenty of time to do silly menial tasks. Ya the money is good but hardly worth it.
> 
> Some better non CS jobs imho; Seekonk, Franklin, Yarmouth, Westboro, Northboro, Holliston, Hopkinton.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info! I'll be looking into those towns. Franklin I know has a 15 mile radius.

Wellesley does not give waivers or exceptions for their 15 mile requirement.


----------



## Hush

The chief should apologize for that too.


----------



## Bloodhound

Flash107 said:


> Franklin I know has a 15 mile radius.
> 
> Wellesley does not give waivers or exceptions for their 15 mile requirement.


Just to be clear, all non-civil service police departments in Mass have a 15 mile residency requirement. Civil service is 10 miles unless the union bargains to increase it.


----------



## sgtmike1980

Bloodhound said:


> Just to be clear, all non-civil service police departments in Mass have a 15 mile residency requirement. Civil service is 10 miles unless the union bargains to increase it.





Bloodhound said:


> Just to be clear, all non-civil service police departments in Mass have a 15 mile residency requirement. Civil service is 10 miles unless the union bargains to increase it.


From reading the court decision its doesn't seem so cut and dry.


----------



## Bloodhound

sgtmike1980 said:


> From reading the court decision its doesn't seem so cut and dry.


Which court decision?


----------



## Flash107

Bloodhound, Have you heard of any agency allowing a waiver ? 

Or would I have a better chance getting hired on with a college or other surrounding state agency?


----------



## NegroRotary

LA Copper said:


> If New England doesn't work out, I'll be waiting for you out west. We still need good people like you, Hush!


lol la is too far west


----------



## LA Copper

NegroRotary said:


> lol la is too far west


If you really want a police job, you do what you have to do. At least, that's what I did.


----------



## Edmizer1

Sgt Jack said:


> I worked part time for a non civil service town for 10 years. As far as I know we never had a 15 mile radius rule. Heck half the full timers lived in New Hampshire to include the Chief and he was about 30 miles door to door. So I'd say the short answer is "It depends"


There are many PDs where officers live very significantly beyond the 15 mile limit and their employer doesn't care. I have a relative that lived way beyond the limit for like 20 years. One day, a memo came out from the town saying that everybody had to immediately comply with the 15 limit law or resign.


----------



## LA Copper

Edmizer1 said:


> There are many PDs where officers live very significantly beyond the 15 mile limit and their employer doesn't care. I have a relative that lived way beyond the limit for like 20 years. One day, a memo came out from the town saying that everybody had to immediately comply with the 15 limit law or resign.


Out this way, our officers live an average of about 30 miles away from the city. Many others live over 50 miles away. Thankfully it doesn't snow around here or the drive would really be a bummer.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

visible25 said:


> Is Wellesley hiring?





MiamiVice said:


> Omg no! I know more former wellesley cops than current. Gps, micro management, no crime so plenty of time to do silly menial tasks. Ya the money is good but hardly worth it.
> 
> Some better non CS jobs imho; Seekonk, Franklin, Yarmouth, Westboro, Northboro, Holliston, Hopkinton.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


5/3 schedule, no thank you....


----------



## sgtmike1980

Edmizer1 said:


> There are many PDs where officers live very significantly beyond the 15 mile limit and their employer doesn't care. I have a relative that lived way beyond the limit for like 20 years. One day, a memo came out from the town saying that everybody had to immediately comply with the 15 limit law or resign.


I'm guessing that it could be fought, I mean at least under past practice. The town/city allowed it to happen and all of a sudden they want to enforce it?


----------



## sgtmike1980

LA Copper said:


> Out this way, our officers live an average of about 30 miles away from the city. Many others live over 50 miles away. Thankfully it doesn't snow around here or the drive would really be a bummer.


I heard that Officers live as far away as Vegas and fly in for their work week and fly back and get some type of commuter rate. Any truth to that?


----------



## Sgt Jack

Edmizer1 said:


> There are many PDs where officers live very significantly beyond the 15 mile limit and their employer doesn't care. I have a relative that lived way beyond the limit for like 20 years. One day, a memo came out from the town saying that everybody had to immediately comply with the 15 limit law or resign.


Jeez that's pretty bad. Its not like you can just pick up and move on a moments notice. Wonder if they were looking to target certain people.


----------



## LA Copper

sgtmike1980 said:


> I heard that Officers live as far away as Vegas and fly in for their work week and fly back and get some type of commuter rate. Any truth to that?


I've heard that too but can't confirm it. I have however met a couple of guys who live down near San Diego and commute up and another who is up north in Santa Maria and commutes down.

Most of our patrol guys work a 3/12 schedule so that leaves four days off in a row for the commute. Each patrol station has a cot room, a gym, and showers so it's doable.


----------



## TripleSeven

I'm too old for my residency town and am currently full time with a non-CS agency. Any point it taking the test without residency anywhere? I haven't taken a CS test In many years. I've heard you can pick any cities and towns but obviously I'd be with all non residents. Any places ever get to non-residents? Am I am not a vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

woodyd said:


> Personally, I don't have a residency city due to moving during the one year before test day, and I'm not a Vet so no Transit, so I'm leaning toward only taking the MSP test for $100, but I might do municipal as well just in case there's *another situation where a town calls non-residents*.


I thought for CS you had to have MA residency and then just list the towns you want your scores to be sent to -initially. The way I'm reading your post, you can only apply to departments within your area of living? Maybe I'm still tired and misreading/misunderstanding this, sorry!


----------



## Bloodhound

visible25 said:


> I thought for CS you had to have MA residency and then just list the towns you want your scores to be sent to -initially. The way I'm reading your post, you can only apply to departments within your area of living? Maybe I'm still tired and misreading/misunderstanding this, sorry!


You get residency preference if you are eligible (one year of continuous residency in the same city/town up to the test date). Other than that, you are placed on the statewide list. Several years ago, you would select the 3 cities/towns where you wanted your score sent to, but those days are gone.


----------



## visible25

Bloodhound said:


> You get residency preference if you are eligible (one year of continuous residency in the same city/town up to the test date). Other than that, you are placed on the statewide list. Several years ago, you would select the 3 cities/towns where you wanted your score sent to, but those days are gone.


Ah wow, that clears a LOT up! Thanks - So theoretically one could be picked up by anyone


----------



## j809

sgtmike1980 said:


> From reading the court decision its doesn't seem so cut and dry.


*Ok, so the residency rules are different for non-civil service and civil service police departments.
Under Chapter 31 Civil Service its 10 miles*

_"any person who receives an appointment to the police force or fire force of a city or town shall within nine months after his appointment establish his residence within such city or town or at any other place in the commonwealth that is within ten miles of the perimeter of such city or town; provided, however, that a city or town may increase the 10 mile residency limit under a collective bargaining agreement negotiated under chapter 150E"_

*Under Chapter 41 Section 99A , non civil service its 15 miles*

_"Section 99A. Any member of the regular police or fire department and fire alarm division of a city or town appointed subsequent to August first, nineteen hundred and seventy-eight shall reside within fifteen miles of the limits of said city or town. Said distance shall be measured from the closest border limits of said city or town in which said member is employed to the closest border limits of the city or town in which said member lives; provided however, if any said city or town by local ordinance or by-law to which the provisions of paragraph (d) of section seven of chapter one hundred and fifty E of the General Laws shall apply, or by collective bargaining agreement shall require the members of a regular police or fire department appointed on or after August first, nineteen hundred and seventy-eight to be residents of such city or town, the provision of such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement shall supersede the provision of this section and provided further such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement shall apply only to those members of a regular police or fire department appointed subsequent to the adoption of such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement."_

*However both state that if you can negotiate in the contract to extend that range. A couple of bordering PDs have no limits in their contracts now, think one is 25 miles. We still have the 15 mile rule.*


----------



## csmpulsar

I do not know if this was posted yet how can I prepare myself for this upcoming exam? Practice questions or classes?


----------



## Lloyd Christmas

csmpulsar said:


> I do not know if this was posted yet how can I prepare myself for this upcoming exam? Practice questions or classes?


In all my time taking civil service tests I've found the guide offered by the civil service department is better than any class I have taken or book I have read. Just read the guide a few times to understand the TYPES of questions you can expect. The rest is up to you.


----------



## csmpulsar

Lloyd Christmas said:


> In all my time taking civil service tests I've found the guide offered by the civil service department is better than any class I have taken or book I have read. Just read the guide a few times to understand the TYPES of questions you can expect. The rest is up to you.


Thank you!


----------



## pahapoika

I'm sure it's changed drastically since I took it, but a good night's sleep, comfortable clothing and good reading comprehension seem to help testing considerably.



TripleSeven said:


> I'm too old for my residency town and am currently full time with a non-CS agency. Any point it taking the test without residency anywhere? I haven't taken a CS test In many years. I've heard you can pick any cities and towns but obviously I'd be with all non residents. Any places ever get to non-residents? Am I am not a vet.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would take the test Triple and apply for the towns you want ( or what civil service throws at you. ). With your background can't see why somebody wouldn't hire you.


----------



## TripleSeven

I heard Plymouth PD got down to non residents on the last test. Just what I heard... not sure if it's true or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Teague

TripleSeven said:


> I heard Plymouth PD got down to non residents on the last test. Just what I heard... not sure if it's true or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUO
> 
> I've heard different towns did too. If names keep getting added to each town. How are they going to determine who they contact if someone might jump over you on the list


----------



## wryman

Looking at the list for Plymouth, they would have been hiring 20+. Hmmm...


----------



## sgtmike1980

TripleSeven said:


> I'm too old for my residency town and am currently full time with a non-CS agency. Any point it taking the test without residency anywhere? I haven't taken a CS test In many years. I've heard you can pick any cities and towns but obviously I'd be with all non residents. Any places ever get to non-residents? Am I am not a vet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are some towns that exhaust the resident list, sometimes. I would look at small affluent towns where little Johnny or little Suzie comes from a rich mucky muck family and doesn't want to be a cop. Cohasset and Hull come to mind. I went through this years ago. I was with a non CS town and wanted to get a CS town and lateral to a city, it worked out. I don't know how the CS picks work now, I understand its changed over the years a few times. When I was still playing the CS game you could change your pics. I would change them and see where I was on a list and would send the chief a resume, otherwise your just some name on a list. I ended up getting hired as non resident on a CS town. I was very surprised at the response I got. If a chief knows you are a trained, experienced Police Officer, he/she just might be willing to try and reach you on the list. PM me and I will give you more specific details.


----------



## pahapoika

TripleSeven said:


> I heard Plymouth PD got down to non residents on the last test. Just what I heard... not sure if it's true or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plymouth is a big town. Real busy in the summer , cheap housing, the ocean, plenty of details , strong union, etc.

Think you would like it there


----------



## wryman

Civil Service has changed a lot over the years. When applying for the exam, used to choose you resident town + 2 non resident towns. Now it is JUST the town you reside, plus a state wide list. Unless you have 534 CSC pref, the state list is useless. When hiring, they still use the 2x+1 method. If your town is hiring 2 officers, they have to interview or call for the top 5 on the list (or how ever many tied at #5). If they're hiring 5, they call 11, and so on...


----------



## sgtmike1980

wryman said:


> Civil Service has changed a lot over the years. When applying for the exam, used to choose you resident town + 2 non resident towns. Now it is JUST the town you reside, plus a state wide list. Unless you have 534 CSC pref, the state list is useless. When hiring, they still use the 2x+1 method. If your town is hiring 2 officers, they have to interview or call for the top 5 on the list (or how ever many tied at #5). If they're hiring 5, they call 11, and so on...


I thought they were going back to the residence town/city and 2 choices?


----------



## sgtmike1980

pahapoika said:


> Plymouth is a big town. Real busy in the summer , cheap housing, the ocean, plenty of details , strong union, etc.
> 
> Think you would like it there


I heard that was a place to avoid.


----------



## pahapoika

sgtmike1980 said:


> I heard that was a place to avoid.


Have no firsthand knowledge of Plymouth PD. 

Worked a few details, spoke briefly with some of the officers and on the surface everything seems okay.
Geographically if you like the ocean it's a pretty good spot and because of the town's size you can usually get a good deal on buying house.


----------



## MiamiVice

sgtmike1980 said:


> I heard that was a place to avoid.


Also heard that, hostile management, crappy contract etc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtmike1980

MiamiVice said:


> Also heard that, hostile management, crappy contract etc
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeah, I heard the same.


----------



## sgtmike1980

pahapoika said:


> Have no firsthand knowledge of Plymouth PD.
> 
> Worked a few details, spoke briefly with some of the officers and on the surface everything seems okay.
> Geographically if you like the ocean it's a pretty good spot and because of the town's size you can usually get a good deal on buying house.


Location is great, I used to work on the Cape, miss it everyday. I traded in the Cape life to be a city cop, my career goals have been fulfilled and should keep going the way I plan, but I miss the Cape life a lot!


----------



## j809

Contract is online doesn't look bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

j809 said:


> *Under Chapter 41 Section 99A , non civil service its 15 miles*
> 
> _"Section 99A. Any member of the regular police or fire department and fire alarm division of a city or town appointed subsequent to August first, nineteen hundred and seventy-eight shall reside within fifteen miles of the limits of said city or town. Said distance shall be measured from the closest border limits of said city or town in which said member is employed to the closest border limits of the city or town in which said member lives; provided however, if any said city or town by local ordinance or by-law to which the provisions of paragraph (d) of section seven of chapter one hundred and fifty E of the General Laws shall apply, or by collective bargaining agreement shall require the members of a regular police or fire department appointed on or after August first, nineteen hundred and seventy-eight to be residents of such city or town, the provision of such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement shall supersede the provision of this section and provided further such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement shall apply only to those members of a regular police or fire department appointed subsequent to the adoption of such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement."_
> 
> *However both state that if you can negotiate in the contract to extend that range. A couple of bordering PDs have no limits in their contracts now, think one is 25 miles. We still have the 15 mile rule.*


Good, cuz I live 13.2 miles away my door to the station...........just sayin


----------



## sgtmike1980

mpd61 said:


> Good, cuz I live 13.2 miles away my door to the station...........just sayin


Seeing how its the closet border to the closet border as the crow flies. even the ten miles for CS departments is pretty far. Anyone know of a good distance calculator, maybe something online?


----------



## MiamiVice

Cs is your front door to closest border.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## wryman

sgtmike1980 said:


> I thought they were going back to the residence town/city and 2 choices?


 Civil Circus has changed so many times, it's very possible.


----------



## Goose

sgtmike1980 said:


> Seeing how its the closet border to the closet border as the crow flies. even the ten miles for CS departments is pretty far. Anyone know of a good distance calculator, maybe something online?


You can measure distance with Google Maps.


----------



## NegroRotary

How long does it take for the scores to come out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

NegroRotary said:


> How long does it take for the scores to come out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as it takes you to realize your username might raise some eyes if it ever comes up in a background


----------



## unexpo

Scores have to be emailed to you no later than 60 days after taking the exam. However, like other people have said, it will probably take 6 months for them to come out with a list to see where you're ranked


----------



## NegroRotary

visible25 said:


> As long as it takes you to realize your username might raise some eyes if it ever comes up in a background


Why would it raise some eyes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

NegroRotary said:


> Why would it raise some eyes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Asnwered in the PM you sent me as well asking the same thing


----------



## NegroRotary

unexpo said:


> Scores have to be emailed to you no later than 60 days after taking the exam. However, like other people have said, it will probably take 6 months for them to come out with a list to see where you're ranked


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15453

Heard some people say the last one took 6 months


----------



## wryman

devenob said:


> Heard some people say the last one took 6 months


September 1st


----------



## 15453

wryman said:


> September 1st


Lol so there's what MA thinks of "by law"


----------

